# Short attention span while playing fetch



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is telling you that 5 minutes is 'long enough', especially if he plays 'hard', take a break, do something else, then maybe see if he is interested in resuming playing. Try tossing a different object - a toy, chew rope. At 17 weeks he could be 'teething' so his mouth may be tender. My golden never learned to play fetch until he was 3 yrs., and he still won't play for any length of time, some love it, some can't be bothered -every dog is different.


----------



## goldenboymurphey (Apr 16, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> He is telling you that 5 minutes is 'long enough', especially if he plays 'hard', take a break, do something else, then maybe see if he is interested in resuming playing. Try tossing a different object - a toy, chew rope. At 17 weeks he could be 'teething' so his mouth may be tender. My golden never learned to play fetch until he was 3 yrs., and he still won't play for any length of time, some love it, some can't be bothered -every dog is different.


Greta reply....Thanks!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

17 Weeks he is still just a pup  Joey right NOW can play fetch forever if he had it his way. As long as he has the ball he is happy as can be... that didn't start though until he was around 1... before Joey never really cared about 'fetching' and just wanted to chew on the ball. Give him some time, if 5 mins is all he wants then so be it


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

You can build up on that 5 minutes. 

Make sure the pup only gets to play with that toy when you are playing the game. Put it away all other times. (it becomes a special game between you)

Build the excitement for the ball by playing with it yourself a little while not letting the dog have it. Be excited, act like that ball is something special to you. Rev the dog up asking the dog if he wants it.

Then play fetch for a shorter period of time than the dog wants to. If he loses interest at the 5 minute mark only play for 3 to 4 minutes then that ball gets put away. When you play make it intense, fun and have your complete attention on the pup.

By doing this over and over you will be building up the value of playing fetch.


----------

